# Severity of Symptoms



## Katerina2016 (Mar 5, 2015)

Hi Everyone, hope you all feel better today than you did yesterday!!! I am posting again with the link to my study, as the level of my despair in search of participants is reaching some critical levels now that the deadline is fast approaching. If you could pleeeaaaseee please help me out with this I would be so grateful for your help!!! And remember,If you think you are too small to make a difference, try sleeping with a mosquito! Thank you very much to those of you who decide to participate or who had already done so and have a good day guys!!!
http://www.surveygizmo.com/s3/1911129/IBS


----------

